# New recording of an original piano piece



## 8opus (Jul 17, 2021)

Hi everyone!

I wanted to share my latest piece. It wasn't that easy to record... first because it's easy to make some little mistakes in the ending part but also because as soon as I press record, I start over thinking every notes.

Anyway, I hope you'll like it!






Jérémie Lhomme


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

That's nice. I'm impressed by your very flat finger technique. Did you learn that technique in a conservatory?


----------



## 8opus (Jul 17, 2021)

Thank you for taking the time to comment. I didn't go to the conservatory but, I took some lessons in the beginning with a wonderful teacher who studied in one of the two biggest conservatories in Paris. She actually saw Samson François a few times. 
I think this technic is comfortable for my hands.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

8opus said:


> Thank you for taking the time to comment. I didn't go to the conservatory but, I took some lessons in the beginning with a wonderful teacher who studied in one of the two biggest conservatories in Paris. She actually saw Samson François a few times.
> I think this technic is comfortable for my hands.


Whatever works. It reminds me of Horowitz with the fingers outstretched. Ya, Samson Francois is great. Amazing interpreter.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Very nice and thoughtful piece.


----------



## 8opus (Jul 17, 2021)

nikola said:


> Very nice and thoughtful piece.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Very good melody and performance. It is something I could play in a hotel lounge, a noble restaurant etc. My only objection is your very flat hands which will not allow some special fingering, but this wasn't a big problem for you and the result was melodic. I want to listen more from you. Bravo!


----------



## 8opus (Jul 17, 2021)

Thank you so much for your comment and observations. I am very happy you enjoyed the piece! And I will keep an eye on my hand position.


----------

